# Revel or Infinity



## newbie93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Besides the cost, I am trying to understand the difference between the Infinity ERS 610 and the Revel C760L. The specs seem pretty close.

Thank you.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, both of those choices are manufactured under the harmon audio group. As stated the specs are very similar. Unfortunatly i can't find actual response graphs from either infinity or revel. I have owned several infinity speakers, but never any revels. I honestly think alot of the difference is simply badging. However my advice to you would be to listen to both and see what you like best. manufacturer specs will only tell you so much about a speaker they all test/ display their speakers in highly specialized rooms that may sound nothing like your home. If at all possible testing them in your home first is the best way to know.
Good luck Newbie93 and welcome to the shack!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While they certainly share family values, Revel employs more expensive components and due to its higher prices does not need to make nearly as many compromises.

That being said, as they are both In Ceiling, I would just go with the Infinity's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

With speakers the only way to tell is to listen to them. Two speakers with similar specs may sound completely different.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome!!! This is definitely the place to ask your questions about HT. There are some very knowledgeable people here. Good Question.

Well, Revel has been around for a while and has always produced a very fine product. Of course as noted previously it is always best to get them in the home where you will be listening to them, but ultimately for me it goes like this;
there are certain materials that act favorably in a speaker configuration and contribute to a more natural/neutral sound reproduction. Cast (non-reasonate) basket, stiff and light cone material (this is a big one) the better material always seems to cost more. Magnet type and motor construct, again better design and materials just seem to cost more. Some of Revel' ideas have been exotic and expensive but some of the lesser products benefit from scalable design. 

Infinity has made nice speakers as well and have been around but more of a moderately priced homeowner variety. Some of their products were low priced and sounded like too many compromises were made to acheive the low price. Unfortunately these are the impressions that are hard to overlook. Makes me wonder how much of a compromise went into these. I don't know and I have not listened to either. I would look inside each. If Revel uses a cast basket that's a plus, if Infinity uses a stamped metal basket that's a big minus(although I have heard some very nice stamped basket speaker). Look at the crossover parts..., both may be proprietary but the salesman will know who the manufacturer is. 

Most of all have fun.


----------

